# Has anyone actually managed to get any villagers from Gulliver?



## Foreversacredx (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm starting to think it's just a rumour because I haven't actually heard of it anywhere


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 15, 2018)

It’s true. I got Rowan from it.

You gotta keep trying. And do that by crafting items that takes 1 minute to craft. And a cheap item like the dharma.


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 15, 2018)

I have all three villagers, and it must have taken 15-20 trades, mostly 1 minute crafting items and duplicate items from fortune cookies.

If you keep trying, they will all turn up eventually.

Good luck!


Vix.


----------



## arbra (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree, I have all 3, and acquired 2 of them by crafting 1 minute items.  I also agree that it took about 15-20 trades for me to get all 3.  It is just a random event, so maybe you have crossed the random number gods and may need to perform a sacrifice to get back into their good graces.  Just for you, send me 10,000 TBT and I will speak to them on your behalf


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 15, 2018)

It?s true. I got all of them, and each time it was unexpected. I used to give good items and keep track, until I got tired & thought nothing?s working then I just sent him whatever. I kept trying & trying though, some people get 1 villager so quick. Was also trying to see if there?s a pattern, but it really just random af.


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 15, 2018)

I got O'hare and Plucky and got them pretty fast too. I still cant get Rowan though


----------



## ESkill (Jun 15, 2018)

I got O'hare so far. I got him by making a bunch of cactus and trading. It seems like when I trade good items, like my fortune cookies repeats, I just get lame stuff, like one or two treats.


----------



## Flare (Jun 15, 2018)

Gulliver managed to bring me O'Hare but so far he hasn't brought Plucky or Rowan.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jun 15, 2018)

The way I was able to get all 3 was crafting the log fence again and again (it's super cheap and takes 1 minute).  I don't believe the quality of the trades matters when you just want to get the villagers; it's more about persistence.


----------



## Warrior (Jun 20, 2018)

I've only done two trades with him and got two villagers, I thought you got one everytime lol

I only gave him the yellow items (I forget what it says, its got his faces and highlighted in yellow) so maybe that's why.


----------



## biker (Jun 21, 2018)

I have all of them and it wasn't so hard to get


----------



## lizardon (Jun 21, 2018)

I got all 3 of them, it takes time


----------



## Hanami (Jun 21, 2018)

currently i've completed 4 trades with gulliver, and i have only plucky (from first trade)


----------

